# Percheron or Percheron/Cross



## JustDressageIt

Feeding costs will be more for a draft/draft cross than a lighter horse, but only if your draft is a big horse... some draft breeds are only around 15hh, and yes they eat more than a 15hh light breed, but do not eat more than a 17hh light horse. 

As for the benefits and downfalls:
Draft breeds and especially draft crosses are not very expensive - which is great when you're buying, not so great when you're selling. Chances are if you buy 'em cheap, you won't make much of a profit when selling. For example, if you buy an untrained Warmblood for $5000 and train them up, you have a potential for profit, say if you get them showing 3' in shows and placing decently well, $20,000 is a reasonable price sticker.
But, if you buy an untrained Draft or Draft cross for $5000 (which is on the high side for an untrained Draft) and even if you get it to the same training level as a WB, I would expect around a $10,000 selling range. 

Most Draft horses have very tough feet, and if they don't seem tender with light trail riding, I don't see any reason for them to be shod. 

I hope I've helped!


----------



## Cassilynne

Thank you so much! That was very informative. I don't think the feeding costs will be much different then if I were to chose to get a draft/draft-cross, or a 16HH-17HH light horse, right? I am most confident on bigger horses than smaller, and I can handle it  If I were to get a light horse it would be in the 16HH+range


----------



## Cheval

I think drafts have the cutest face, but yes, feeding costs will be more expensive, as JDI said. 
I haven't really heard of them having that much heatlh problems; they're pretty sturdy horses.
Also, JDI pointed out that you can't make much of a profit. I think if this horse is going to be a horse that you'll sell, eventully, maybe look into another breed so you can make some money (well...that's never really possible in the equine world!). 

Also, I don't know what your going to do (riding wise) but if you do English, Draft/TB's are really nice. (Generaly speaking) They have a great personality (from the draft) and a more athletic body (Thoroughbred).


----------



## Cassilynne

I am not looking to make any money off of horses, I HIGHLY doubt I will be selling my horse in the future, this horse will be for keeps so I have no need for worrying about reselling profit  I will be riding English, I like the look and feel of it the best. I was trained first on Western but then switched right to English and it's much better. I will be riding just to ride, not competing. I might do trail rides here and there, maybe a little jumping? I will mostly do arena work, perfecting my riding 


Should I look into a draft or a draft cross?


----------



## JustDressageIt

Since you're not looking to compete or do any big and bold training, I think you could get away with either a purebred draft or a cross, whichever you like better. Crosses are usually a TB cross, and tend to have a more refined body. 
Good on you for giving a horse a forever home!


----------



## Cassilynne

I think deciding between purebred or cross will come down to the horse itself. I will check out both when it's time, and see which suits me better.


Thank you guys! You two have been alot of help


----------



## Samara

Hi- I have a draft cross (sire- belgian/percheron/mustang, dam- quarter horse). She is only 15'1 hands and she eats less grain than my quarab gelding. They require a different diet though- high fat/protien and low carb/sugar. therefore they should eat a grain that is formulated like that. Draft crosses make great sport horses. They are generally strong with high endurance but mellow. There are many Percherons available at various rescue sites especially PMU. That's how I got mine and she is turning out to be really great. Her picture is posted as my avatar right now. She is a blue roan. Hope this helps a little!


----------



## Cassilynne

Samara, she's BEAUTIFUL!  

I have heard that they're easily trained and just love to please  I have been looking into Draft/Crosses a little more today. I am doing my research on both purebred and cross. I think when I begin my search for a horse my price range could be up to maybe $2,000-$3,000. I love the sound of rescuing!


----------



## my2geldings

I adore draft crosses, as I own one myself. If you are serious about owning one I would strongly encourage finding someone who owns one, or a horse you could leave who is a draft cross.

They are a lot more difficult to navigate as well as are stronger to handle and their personalities are not comparable to most tbs or warmbloods.

Owning a draft cross is very specific to the rider's taste. You either like them or you hate them.


----------



## Solon

Hi!

Percherons are the greatest. I've had mine for 9 years. And actually they are not more expensive to feed. It's a misconception that because they are bigger they eat more and that just isn't the case. 

My boy eats the same amount asmost of the other horses where I board - which is 2-3 flakes in the a.m. and 2-3 flakes in the evening. NO grain. There is a draft specific diet that involves high fat that my boy is on. He also gets a cup of corn oil and two scoops of MSM for his hooves.

The things that are more expensive is farrier and sometimes it's REALLY hard to find a farrier that will work on drafts. My boy is 18 hands and about 2100 lbs. I keep him barefoot, he does really well.

Personally I find mine easy to handle - but that has to do with a very solid foundation of groundwork and training. He's big so he's not as collected as maybe a cross would be, but it also depends on what you really want to do with them. I have found their personalities to be just amazing. They are smart and once you earn their respect very loyal.

Once you get a draft you won't want to go to a light horse again!


----------



## my2geldings

:shock: I LOVE HIM :shock:


----------



## Solon

Some additional pictures:

Solon and his best friend (who was sadly put down earlier this year due to colic)










Fave pasttime - eating!










Fun in the pasture:










His first medieval show - he was just a baby (well, had just turned 4).


----------



## my2geldings

The most beautiful horse I have ever seen. Thank you for posting! You have obviously done a lot of wonderful work with him!


----------



## Solon

Thanks again! He's just such a great horse, so of course I tell everyone to get Percherons. :lol: He still has his 'you're-not-the-boss-of-me' moments but he's a sweetie with a really good attitude.


----------



## my2geldings

Is your guy a stud?


----------



## Solon

He's a gelding. He'll be the big '11' next month.


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww that's adorable...hehe he's soooo cute!
I love big horses.


----------



## KinnAFinn35

I just read a really awesome book that i would recommend to everyone called The Soul Of A Horse by Joe Camp. He uses a lot of Monty Roberts training techniques and learned A LOT about horses through it and he did a lot of research on what is best for horses. I'm telling you I learned a ton from this book and one of the most important things I learned is that horses SHOULD NOT wear shoes. It is one of the worst thing for them. Their hooves are made to flex which helps circulate the blood from their legs. When they have shoes the hooves can't flex and it makes their hearts have to work much harder. Which is also why they shouldn't be stalled. They need to move around to keep things working properly. They are much healthier this way and live much longer.


----------



## Solon

That is so not true.


----------



## appylover31803

I agree that it is healthier for a horse not to be stalled, but not everyone can do that for their horses, especially if the land around restricts it.

Some horses have brittle hooves that would require them to have shoes, and also for some competitions, its better for the horses to have shoes for better traction.

But every owner strives to do the best for their horses, and i think as long as they are loved, that's all what matters.


----------



## Solon

*Every *single horse is different and you cannot apply an all or nothing to all horses. Some horses need shoes and some do not. Some need only front shoes.

The decision to shoe or not shoe should *NEVER* be based on the owner's opinion, but on what the horse needs.

Shoeing the hoof does not restrict anything. Having a horse in a stall does not take away years from their life. We have horses in their late 20s where I board that have lived in a stall. These horses get daily turnout but they are not on pasture 24/7.

I have my draft barefoot because he doesn't need shoes. If he needed shoes though, he'd have them. It's not worth it to me to risk his hoof health. It's important to base it on the individual horse.


----------



## KinnAFinn35

I understand that some people can't allow their horses to be outside. 
But I still do agree with him that horses shouldn't have shoes. He said that a lot of Vets wont admit it because it will get them in "hot water" with farriers and farriers wont admit it because thats a majority of their business. But horses do better without them. It takes a few months to a year sometimes for them to get fully adjusted after shoes are taken off but he has never seen a horse unable to adapt to being shoe-less. In Europe there are stables that don't allow shoes and such and those horses do just fine. There are a lot of jumpers and whatever else there too. 
I'm not trying to attack anyone I'm just trying to explain myself! 
He said that in the beginning when he first got horses he thought that shoes and stalls were the best. He was just misinformed until he did a lot of research and learned what he learned. 
To each their own beliefs though.


----------



## Solon

A good farrier will tell you that some horses need shoes and that some don't.

I personally know of people that tried to go the barefoot route and no matter how long they tried, the horse's feet could not do it.

The problem I have with a blanket statement of horses should not wear shoes is that someone new might read that without doing their own research and do the wrong thing for their horse. No hoof, no horse, isn't just a saying, it's the truth.

Everyone should research barefoot vs. shoes. And then, take a look at their specific horse and determine what is best for the horse. If you have a good vet, he's not going to care about making your farrier mad, he's going to care about telling you what is best for your horse.

I've read the stuff that you've mentioned and the information is not correct. There are tons of research out there that shows shoeing the hoof doesn't not affect it in the way he mentions. It's barefoot propaganda.

My personal opinion is no shoes, but that doesn't make it right for every horse. I am lucky to have one that doesn't need it. Draft horses are notorious for having bad feet - a lot of weight on four hooves. It took me a long time and a lot of research to find what would work best and found that MSM keeps his hooves very healthy. Without that, he would need shoes.

Too many people keep their horses barefoot because they read things like that book and some of the horses end up lame and not usable. I've seen this happen twice where I board. It's sad because it was an avoidable situation.


----------



## PoptartShop

Guys keep it cool.  

I do think no shoes are healthier, but some horses perform better with shoes. It's a personal preference- no right or wrong.


----------



## Solon

And that's what I'm trying to say, that it's not good to say it should be one thing or the other. One of the ladies at our barn was convinced by a barefoot trimmer that her horse should go barefoot even though her previous farrier warned her against it. The horse's feet literally fell apart from all the harsh terrain she rode that horse on barefoot. 

The horse was so lame by the end, she sold it - not sure if it went to someone else or to auction - never saw her again. It was really sad simply because it was avoidable.

While I realize everyone has their own opinions, when it's something this important that is going to affect your horse, I think it's just unwise to say a complete across the board no to shoes.

ETA: Didn't mean for my reply to come across as bad - just wanted to express my concerns for not thinking of the horse first!


----------



## PoptartShop

I understand, I just meant in general we should keep it cool.  LOL wasn't pointing @ anyone in particular.


----------



## Supermane

I totally agree, that people should really strive to do what is best for their individual horse. Tb's aren't known for having the best feet and I have two. My gelding feet are brittle and crack when he doesn't have shoes or losses them, plus we jump him enough that the shoes are beneficial. He needs to wear four. My mare has very nice feet and doesn't need shoes at all. She'll jumps, hacks, and trail rides without a problem.

Definitely want to be careful about blanket statements.

I actually to say that draft breeds are my absolute favorite. If I was bigger (I'm 5'1") I would definitely have one; I learned to ride on ancient, grey percheron cross. I've actually been trying to get my dad into horses so we *can* buy one.

By the way Solon, your horse is gorgeous.


----------



## Solon

I'm 5'3", so you'd be fine!!!!

Yes, I have to use a three step mounting block pushed up against a 55 gallon drum and then jump up on his back from that, but hey what is life without a little adventure!! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

Aw haha that's so cool.  I don't have to use a mounting block getting on Lexi since she's only about 15-16hh. But sometimes I do anyway on my lazy days! :lol:


----------



## Solon

Pics from today of my Perchie:


Rolling










Dusty boy










Cute little face 










Shadow Pony


----------



## appylover31803

He is gorgeous!
Makes me want a Percheron now!


----------



## PoptartShop

I agree with Appy- *steals Solon* lol jk but wow, he's SO cute!  & big...more to love!


----------



## my2geldings

Love the photos


----------



## my2geldings

what kind of advice would you give someone who wants to buy a percheron?things to look for that are breed specific etc> things I need to make sure we dont have problems with etc.
thank you


----------



## Solon

First and foremost - get a vet check. The vet will rule out any issues (flex tests, etc.). If you get the book, Draft Horse's an Owners Manual by Dr. Beth Valentine, that is our BIBLE! Will give you all the info you wanted on draft horse health and care.

This link gives you what you should find in a good Perch:

http://www.percheron.ca/characteristics.htm

As for the rest:

Ask the owner to ride the horse first, then you ride. If the owner will not ride first or give excuses, be suspect about it.

Take a good hard look at the feet and ask about the farrier work and how the horse stands for the farrier. Have the owner pick up all four feet.

Ask if tack comes with the horse.

Ask about the diet, have they had it on a high fat diet? NO grain for drafts!!! If they haven't it's not that hard to switch them over.

Ask how the horse is with fencing. Take a good look at the where the horse is kept, the stall, the turn out. What other horses the Perch has been turned out with. That will tell you a lot.

Print out this horse buying checklist. It's a .pdf file. It is the BEST checklist I have ever seen. 8 pages of in depth questions to ask.

http://www.equinelegalsolutions.com/assets/HBC.pdf

Good luck! Having a Percheron will be the best thing you ever did!!!!


----------



## my2geldings

Thank you so very much Solon there are 2 of us looking at buying the full perches in the fall


----------



## love-a-hero

Aww adorable!


----------



## jazzyrider

solon - ive said it before and ill say it again...your horse is absolutely, positively gorgeous 

its a shame these kinds of horses arent popular in my country. i would love a nice big percheron or other draught


----------



## my2geldings

I agree here. Solon has a stunning horse. I bought my first draft cross last year and now this year wanting to make the jump into a full draft. Thanks to Solon it will be easier to find the right one


----------



## chasin the dream

yeah i agree with solon..they are amazing.i have 3 of them including a yearling, who loves attention.well all my horses do not get shod because we just do long trail rides on weekends with them.mhmm..i however think they get more.my horses her like 3 scoops of oats but we have small scoopers.haha...and additionally, because they get oats, we give them additional vitamains and what not.they are out in a grass fieal all summer with 24/7 turnout and get 24/7 turnout in winter with hay.they are truly an amazing and loving breed.here are a few of my horses..oh by the way, on the downside you have to find places like www.drafttack.com to get tack and stuff...idk about you but my local tractor supply and tack store dont carry draft bridles and whatnot.

































































































sry..i love pictures.i take a lot of them!!there are some of levi as a yearling and a little brat in being only a few months old!(he can't stop showing off his new bright green halter!  )[/img]


----------



## my2geldings

Neat pictures!


----------



## Moxie

Solon, I LOOOOOOOOOOVE your guy, he's absolutely beautiful! 

This is a great thread because when I do get around to buying a horse, I am leaning toward a larger breed, not only because I am a larger rider, but because I just love them all around. I ride a draft/paint cross now, and he's like a huge puppy dog, I swear, if he'd fit in the back seat of my car, I'd take him home lol. 

Here's a silly question.... Do crosses have minimal health problems vs. purebreds? I know like dogs, mixes have fewer health problems like hip displaysia (sp) and other breed specific problems than a purebred pup. Of course that is kind of a blanket statement, which I'm not trying to make, just wondering.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

he is just fantastic!!!!! What a head!!!!!!
drafts are tough-bred to be tough and they are especially the Percherons, so loving and sweet natured. Sonny has never had shoes on-i say leave them barefoot uless there is a real need to protect the foot-or if they are pulling- for traction=most of us dont need shoes on our horses. Yup Farriers are more and lots wont touch them. I also agree that the extra cost in feeding is negligable-if the draft isnt working hard he isnt going to be eating much more that any other horse-from what i have seen they are very very easy keepers.


----------



## my2geldings

Cassilynne said:


> I have a love for bigger breed horses, drafts, and draft crosses. I have taken a recent intrest in Percheron and Percheron crosses.
> 
> I want to know how much more would the feeding expenses be rather than owning a lighter horse?
> What are the downfalls in draft horse, again, rather than a lighter horse?
> Are larger breeds okay barefoot depending on how strong their hooves are, what ground I will be working on, and what disciplines my horse will work? I will mostly be working in the arena, maybe trail rides. Or should/would I be required to shoe my horse?
> 
> 
> Pros and cons, Draft/Cross versus lighter horses?


Good for you!
There are a couple Clyde owners on this forum haha. Feeding expenses are not really that much different than owning a regular horse. I have actually met draft horse owners who have told me some of their horses eat a little less than some of your typical light horse breeds. Each breed of horse consumes and digests food and consume that energy at different rates.
Drafts in general have been known to have excellent feet but like any breed of horse, that can vary from horse to horse.

What can drafts do? it all depends on the horse but there are more and more people taking their gentle giants to shows where you would not normally see them.

View this thread:
http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11386

Do more research. Joining a draft related forum would be a good idea. WIll give you the chance to ask more questions and talk directly to owners.

http://www.drafthorsevillage.com/phpBB2/index.php


----------

